# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Krivoy Rog
I have a e-friend in Krivoy Rog Ukraine.
Where is it located and how do you write it in Cyrillics?

----------


## JJ

> Where is it located and how do you write it in Cyrillics?

 Repeat after me - ю шуд пресс зе Рашн киз он ёр кибоард.  :: 
If you have an XP just add the Russian language it is somewhere in the Control Panel menu.

----------


## Анатолий

> I have a e-friend in Krivoy Rog Ukraine.
> Where is it located and how do you write it in Cyrillics?

 Krivoy Rog (Russian) or Kryvyi Rih (Ukrainian) 
Кривой Рог, Украина - in Russian. 
Кривий Ріг, Україна - in Ukrainian  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krivoy_Rog

----------

